# An Educator wants to know



## donsceno43 (Dec 29, 2008)

As an educator for over 40years I am interested in what kind of training people need in todays 'high-tech' environment


----------



## Footer (Dec 29, 2008)

In referance to what? I have numerous feelings on this. Theatre, research, math.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 30, 2008)

If you're gonna do lights, sound or automation- you better know about computer networking also!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 6, 2009)

An interesting question. On one hand you have Rigging which is based on very old sailing technology and (with the exception of some modern materials) the techniques never change. At the same time a knowledge of computers and networking is critical to the future of lighting and sound especially. But even within the most fancy computerized systems, the art of being a technician and designing is still there. 

I'm sure there are many who would love to discuss this topic. Try reposting it over in the general forum with a little more focused question.


----------

